# Thomson TG585 v7 Problem



## SimerToor (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi guys I currently have the Thomson TG585 v7 router/modem connected via Ethernet to my home computer and wirelessly to my laptops, but there's a problem. Every so often the router will reboot, making the laptops and desktop lose connection for about a minute or two. Does anyone know of a solution to this problem? Also I have a wireless netgear router sitting around, and was wondering if i could connect the Thomson to the netgear so the netgear could transmit the wireless signals. However the problem is that I cannot seem to disable the Thomson's wireless capabilities. Could anyone shed some light on these issues. 

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the router is rebooting, connecting a secondary router isn't going to fix that. You need to figure out why the router is acting up.

I'd update the firmware to the latest version and then do a factory reset and reconfigure it first. That my get it's mind right.


----------

